# Where to start?! Possible move to Houston from Uk



## Jo2410 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi, my husband has the possibility to move to Houston but I have so many questions and feel a bit overwhelmed - I hope people here might be able to help settle my anxieties a little. 
We are planning to rent somewhere in South East Texas as this is where he will work and I understand the traffic is a nightmare. Clear Lake - is it as nice as it looks? 
Salary will be approx. 85'000 US$ but I will not work initially Will this be enough to live on comfortably?
Have two children (6 and 2) can anyone comment on elementary schools in southern Texas?
Are there nurseries for children who are too young for kindergarten?
Driving - can an expat give me an idea of car insurance when you're new to the country - I've heard it's very expensive. 
Sorry for the rant - hope you can help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Katy.hennessy (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi there.
I have just moved to Houston in a similar situation to yourself.
We've moved with my husbands job and I have a little boy who is 5.
We've literally been here for less than 2 weeks to find that the school catchments are very strict. There are some great schools but to send your kids there, you need to live in the area and generally the best schools are the most expensive areas to live.
Car insurance is a lot more than at home. You're looking at at least $150.00 a month for 2 cars.
If you have any other questions, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## AbdulBaqi (Sep 19, 2013)

Jo2410 said:


> Hi, my husband has the possibility to move to Houston but I have so many questions and feel a bit overwhelmed - I hope people here might be able to help settle my anxieties a little.
> We are planning to rent somewhere in South East Texas as this is where he will work and I understand the traffic is a nightmare. Clear Lake - is it as nice as it looks?
> Salary will be approx. 85'000 US$ but I will not work initially Will this be enough to live on comfortably?
> Have two children (6 and 2) can anyone comment on elementary schools in southern Texas?
> ...


I can give you some general advice as I have never lived in Texas:

85k is quite comfortable if you know how to budget and rent a home or apartment. The average income is around 50k and most people live with much less, 30k or so. Those people usually rent an apartment though, due to budget constraints. Technically if you really know how to budget you could buy a home as well, but I would suggest holding off on that for at least a year so that way you know your way and get used to your spending amount. There are always preschools (nurseries are inside of the preschool, so we just call the whole thing a preschool), but they can be incredibly expensive, I use to work at one in Florida and the price ranges from 100-300+ dollars a week per child depending on age and other factors. Schools in general shouldn't be a problem but again this could be different due to the large number of Mexican-Americans in the area (Texas and California are particularly known for being one of the largest places for the Hispanic gang, MS-13, to be at due to its border with Mexico). Car insurance in America is also usually expensive, especially for an expat since they know nothing about you. In general though, lower rates are given to a woman, while lower rates are given to men over 25 years old. The cheapest and easiest I would recommend would be Progressive, as they offer many discounts and deals. They also give you a lower amount for paying for the whole year instead of monthly, which I would recommend as I did that for many years before I recently left America and never had an issue with them. If you got a job and you and your spouse made 100k+ you would live a very comfortable life if you know how to budget properly. Food (for a family of four, budget for at least $400-1,000 a month depending on your tastes and where you shop) and gas (gas is around .80-.90 cents a liter, or around $3.15 or more a gallon) will be your most expensive expenses after rent ($1,000-2,500/month depending on many factors approx.), insurance ($100-300/month depending again on factors approx.), and utilities (usually around $100-150 for water, $100-350 for power approx again on factors, and depending on your area you could have to pay for trash and waste which could be around $100 or so a month. Oh and cable/internet/phone should be no more than $100 dollars/month, if it is you need to change it), so try to cook at home and be mindful of how many times you go out in a car and how far you go. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jo2410 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you both so much for taking the time to reply! It's looking more likely that Clear Lake is the area we will live in and are taking a trip at the end of this month to check it out with the likelihood of moving in January 2014. Regarding car insurance we heard a rumour that car insurance could be $1100 per month but this may be wrong - can I ask what vehicles you were insuring to have insurance of $150? How are you finding life in Houston, Katy?


----------



## AbdulBaqi (Sep 19, 2013)

Jo2410 said:


> Thank you both so much for taking the time to reply! It's looking more likely that Clear Lake is the area we will live in and are taking a trip at the end of this month to check it out with the likelihood of moving in January 2014. Regarding car insurance we heard a rumour that car insurance could be $1100 per month but this may be wrong - can I ask what vehicles you were insuring to have insurance of $150? How are you finding life in Houston, Katy?


Taking a trip to visit is the best option in the world and I would recommend anyone who is considering moving abroad to do it to ensure that it is right for them. I did it and although it was slightly expensive it was worth every penny (or pence in your case) and I don't regret it at all. Just make sure you meet some locals that are and aren't affiliated with your job so you can get a better picture of what it is like to live and work in the area. 

As for insurance, I believe I paid about $1,800 a year for two cars. I had a four door sedan and a crossover SUV thing, both were 2005 and 2009 model cars, the SUV had full insurance coverage while the sedan had a little more than the minimal requirement by the law. Both had roadside assistance, which is a must-have and extremely helpful (not to mention one of the cheapest options to add). I have to mention that I got into an accident with each car, and due to the requirements of my state, my insurance rose regardless of my fault. That being said, I probably would have paid $1500-1600 or less instead of the 1,800 I was paying. If I stated for another two years it would have gone down. You might pay the same amount or more if you have even just one car, again because you are an expat, but with full coverage it shouldn't be more than $200 or so a month. Again, pay the full six months in order to save money (I forgot that insurance is every six months, not a year). Whoever told you of $1,100 a month for insurance left out factors such as type of car (probably a Porsche or similar type), age of driver, and accident history. If it was a 'normal' situation, that person got taken for a ride for their money.


----------



## octaviojhm (Jul 27, 2012)

AbdulBaqi said:


> I can give you some general advice as I have never lived in Texas:
> 
> ...Schools in general shouldn't be a problem but again this could be different due to the large number of Mexican-Americans in the area (Texas and California are particularly known for being one of the largest places for the Hispanic gang, MS-13, to be at due to its border with Mexico).
> 
> Hope that helps.


Could you further explain your comments about Schools and Mexican-Americans? ( hispanic, Latinos, etc)

I live in Houston and i happen to be latino, my kids are latino attending school in Jersey Village, TX (northwest Houston for those who have NEVER lived here), are you labeling my kids as gang members just because of their skin color or ethnicity? Please explain...

MS-13 is actually Salvadorian ( not Mexican), Los Angeles,CA saw a rise in MS-13 activity in the 80's and 90's but many of those members have been put in jail or deported back to Central America.

Houston is a very diverse city, our mayor is a known lesbian, Houston Sheriff ( Harris County Sheriff ) is Adrian Garcia: a well beloved latino! 
There are huge communities of Arab-Americans,indian, japanese, angolans, british, Chinese, venezuelan, Mexicans ( of course), canadians, etc. You will see and hear many languages yet We are all HOUSTONIANS!!

Your comments reminded me the racist comments from Republican Steve King (R-Iowa) about Hispanic kids and immigrants! 
Glad to know you have never lived in Texas!!


----------



## octaviojhm (Jul 27, 2012)

Jo2410 said:


> Hi, my husband has the possibility to move to Houston but I have so many questions and feel a bit overwhelmed - I hope people here might be able to help settle my anxieties a little.
> We are planning to rent somewhere in South East Texas as this is where he will work and I understand the traffic is a nightmare. Clear Lake - is it as nice as it looks?
> Salary will be approx. 85'000 US$ but I will not work initially Will this be enough to live on comfortably?
> Have two children (6 and 2) can anyone comment on elementary schools in southern Texas?
> ...


Hi there, 
Me and my family moved from Mexico to Salt Lake City,UT in 2007. We moved to Houston last year due to a great job opportunity and even though we miss the snow in Winter Houston is a great city to live in, i noticed Car insurance is more expensive (initially budget for 200 a month- 2 SUV trucks), you may get better rates in a year or two.
Electricity bill is around 200 dollars in summer then down to 70 for a 1800 sf House, Gas may go to 80-100 dollars in winter but again your electricity bill should go down in those winter months. Water-sewer is about 70 a month. 
Traffic is really bad but we are all used to it and people try to drive as friendly as possible.

Rent your place based on your school district rate, use HAR.com and find rentals, they should have the school district info and grades. 

85k with no debt is very doable, if you have money try to buy a good used car (not too old not too new) so your fixed expenses will be rent, car insurance, renters insurance ( 30 dlls a month), electric, gas, water-sewer bills and Gas (petrol). Visit Gasbuddy.com for current gasoline prices.
Food options are plenty, stores like HEB, Kroger, latino Fiesta Market ( don't be scared of Mexicans please) have plenty of offers, visit their websites so you can have an idea of the food cost based on your family diet. 

Texas has no state income tax so that means more money in your pocket but keep in mind that if in the future you want to buy a house the property taxes are higher here in TX. 

Good luck !! 

Octavio


----------



## AbdulBaqi (Sep 19, 2013)

octaviojhm said:


> Could you further explain your comments about Schools and Mexican-Americans? ( hispanic, Latinos, etc)
> 
> I live in Houston and i happen to be latino, my kids are latino attending school in Jersey Village, TX (northwest Houston for those who have NEVER lived here), are you labeling my kids as gang members just because of their skin color or ethnicity? Please explain...
> 
> ...


I'm going to take your attitude with a grain of salt and reiterate the fact that I have never lived in Texas and if you look at my post in its entirety it is guesswork and generalizations. I just mentioned MS-13 purely for the fact that are more well-known without mentioning the more obvious problems of actual Mexican gangs who we hear about too much in the local news to begin with. I was stating that I am unsure of the make-up of the schools in general, and mentioning what I did know. I even mentioned that the schools should be fine as another generalization. 

Oh, and just for a little bit of knowledge, I speak Spanish, German, Arabic, and Urdu and my family were immigrants to America, so why would I insult my own people, as well as sounding anything like King? Did you just read that part of my post and explode? Next time just ask the questions and wait for the answers before ranting.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

@Jo2410
We have a number of posters who relocated to the Houston, TX area fairly recently. You may want to use the search option to read through their threads - same questions:>)

Day Care is available from nationwide chains to licensed in-home care. Prices vary widely. 
School - public school is based on the address of the parents. Google "Houston School District" and you will have the information at your finger tips.

Car Insurance
It depends on a wide range of factors from make/model/age/color of vehicle to driver's history. Often a statement from your current insurer explaining your driving history is useful. 

Traffic
It is what it is:>) You will get used to it. Personally I find Texans to be less aggressive drivers then Europeans. Enforcement of traffic laws may have something to do with it.

Comfortable Living
That is an open ended question. What are your must haves, would like to haves?


----------



## mtlve (Oct 3, 2013)

AbdulBaqi said:


> I'm going to take your attitude with a grain of salt and reiterate the fact that I have never lived in Texas and if you look at my post in its entirety it is guesswork and generalizations. I just mentioned MS-13 purely for the fact that are more well-known without mentioning the more obvious problems of actual Mexican gangs who we hear about too much in the local news to begin with. I was stating that I am unsure of the make-up of the schools in general, and mentioning what I did know. I even mentioned that the schools should be fine as another generalization.
> 
> Oh, and just for a little bit of knowledge, I speak Spanish, German, Arabic, and Urdu and my family were immigrants to America, so why would I insult my own people, as well as sounding anything like King? Did you just read that part of my post and explode? Next time just ask the questions and wait for the answers before ranting.


I too have not lived this close to the border, but I have lived in heavy hispanic communities. You should not have a huge issue with this population at all from my experience. There are many illegal ones in the US, but they are a hard working and good group of people. They also have some of the best food in the country 

I would be more scared of Texas in general and not a specific group there. They are known for a lot of false imprisonments and some very wacky crimes there  They also have a lot of hurricanes and I hear that the humidity is terrible.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mtlve said:


> I too have not lived this close to the border, but I have lived in heavy hispanic communities. You should not have a huge issue with this population at all from my experience. There are many illegal ones in the US, but they are a hard working and good group of people. They also have some of the best food in the country
> 
> I would be more scared of Texas in general and not a specific group there. They are known for a lot of false imprisonments and some very wacky crimes there  They also have a lot of hurricanes and I hear that the humidity is terrible.


Not more wacky then what German newspapers are full of:>)


----------



## Jo2410 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies. We are all making a week long visit starting 26th October 2013 to see what the place is like before we make any final decisions. Have more questions:

1) How easy will it be to rent having no US credit?
2) How easy will it be to lease a car having no US credit?
3) What is Pinewood Clear Lake area like for raising kids?
4) How much on average do you spend on utilities/ cable/ home and flood insurance?
5) Car insurance?
6) Are there Mother and toddler groups?
7) Heard mixed reviews about Houstonians towards expats- friendly and warm/ cold and distant. Your opinion?

Thanks for taking the time to help - it is greatly appreciated


----------



## mtlve (Oct 3, 2013)

Jo2410 said:


> Thank you all for your replies. We are all making a week long visit starting 26th October 2013 to see what the place is like before we make any final decisions. Have more questions:
> 
> 1) How easy will it be to rent having no US credit?
> 2) How easy will it be to lease a car having no US credit?
> ...


1. I have not rented in TX, but in many other states. You will probably need a paper from your employer saying you are working there for x time and making this much. You may also want to give emails for prior landlords. 
2. Depending on what you want to do with the car and how long you are there, I would maybe avoid renting a car and instead buy one. You will need some credit there to get a good loan rate though. From my understanding car rentals are expensive and have limits on how much you can drive and stuff. I am not sure the transit is in houston (assume not very good), but some cities have zipcars around. It is a good program if you just want to rent a car maybe once a week. 
3. If you are renting property, you usually just get a rental insurance for your property in the home and the building itself. I would look at flood/hurricane insurance. I am not sure how this is covered there, but they are a problem there. State Farm and Liberty Mutual are some places to look for insurance (house, rental, car,etc).


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Jo2410 said:


> 1) How easy will it be to rent having no US credit?


Fairly tough though sometimes workable with a month or two extra in security deposit. Employer sponsorship also works. Also, the U.S. is full of week-to-week and month-to-month furnished housing at practically all price points, and they tend to be fine if you have a credit card (just as hotels are).



> 2) How easy will it be to lease a car having no US credit?


More difficult. Of course it's rather easy to buy a car (new or used) with cash. Again, employer sponsorship is very helpful.

I'll leave the other questions to others. Though I was confused about your flood insurance question. Flood insurance for the property would be something the landlord would purchase. You might purchase so-called "renter's insurance" which would (I assume) cover a wide range of calamities including flood damage for your possessions and "flood" damage you might accidentally cause, such as an overflowing bathtub. I don't think in the U.S. you would ever buy a separate flood insurance policy as a renter -- you'd just buy renter's insurance to cover _your_ losses and inconveniences. However, I'm sure somebody will correct me if I'm wrong. Not everyone buys renter's insurance, though it's probably a good idea.

If you buy housing that's a different situation. Then you'd be your own landlord and would probably want flood insurance along with homeowner's insurance.


----------



## Jaslu (Nov 13, 2013)

For auto insurance, contact Travel Guard AIG as they have an auto insurance program for expats. Their rates are quite reasonable especially in Houston. You will need to be a member of their Inbound USA scheme, but well worth the cost to get access to a package of services to help settle in and bypass US history requirements.


----------



## Loosehead (Nov 18, 2013)

Jaslu said:


> For auto insurance, contact Travel Guard AIG as they have an auto insurance program for expats. Their rates are quite reasonable especially in Houston. You will need to be a member of their Inbound USA scheme, but well worth the cost to get access to a package of services to help settle in and bypass US history requirements.


I can't say that I was too impressed by Travel Guard AIG. They charge a membership fee that is nearly as much as 6 months insurance, and the insurance quote that they gave me was pretty much the same as I got from Progressive. This is for Houston also.

Just to put the tin hat on it, I went for several weeks believing I had paid the membership fee. They were happy to give me an insurance quote, but when I went to activate the insurance it turned out that my credit card payment for the membership fee had been declined for some reason (which I never got to the bottom of). It was only then that I discovered that Progressive would offer just as good a quote - and I've no reason to believe that any other local insurer would be any different.


----------



## Medic84 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm from Houston, Texas (currently living here still). Clear Lake is nice, Webster is cheaper, nicer and very close to Clear Lake. Laporte and Deer Park are nice places to live with great schools. $80k isn't a bad salary to live on per year.

Car insurance. I pay $600 every 6 months. I'm 29 and single with a new sports car. I have State Farm from Ken Philips in Pasadena, Texas off Watters and Fairmount.


----------

